# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  ज्योतिष  मित्र  आपकी समस्या का हल ज्योतिष द्वारा

## vickky681

मित्रो आपकी हर समस्या का हल मैं ज्योतिष के द्वारा करने का कोशिश करुगा किस्सीभी तरह की समस्या हो तो अप मुझे अपना जनम तारीख समय और स्थान लिख भेजे  और ज्योतिष के जानकारों से अनुरोध है की आप हर प्रकार की कुंडली की यहाँ विचार विमर्श करे ताकि हमारा ज्ञान और भर सके आपका horosope freind :Tiranga:

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

----------


## vickky681

> Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
>  Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho
> ...



प्रिये मित्र आप अपनी पत्नी का भी विवरण भेजे 
और बताये की आप की शादी 24वे साल में हुई है

----------


## Devil khan

*अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## vickky681

> *अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया डेविल भाई

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे.........................................  ........

----------


## vickky681

> अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे.........................................  ........


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Mahendra2020

Ha Bhai meri marige 24 year me hui or meri wife ki birt date pata nahi ha mere ko..

----------


## swami ji

विक्की भाई आप को नया सूत्र शरु करने के लिए धन्यवाद  दोस्त

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

 प्रिये मित्र आप अपनी पत्नी का भी विवरण भेजे 
 और बताये की आप की शादी 24वे साल में हुई है


Ha Bhai meri marige 24 year me hui or meri wife ki birt date pata nahi ha mere ko..

----------


## amar2007

भारत में फैले भ्रष्टाचार का हल ?

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

 प्रिये मित्र आप अपनी पत्नी का भी विवरण भेजे 
 और बताये की आप की शादी 24वे साल में हुई है


Ha Bhai meri marige 24 year me hui or meri wife ki birt date pata nahi ha mere ko..

Bahi Bhaut busy ho

----------


## xman

नाम = रामचंद्र
जन्म की तारीख =22.07.1988
जन्म का समय =08.30.00 PM
जन्म स्थान = Ladnun (नागौर) (राजस्थान)

मेरी समस्या मेरे मन शांत नहीं है
मेरे पिता शराब पीने वाला है
मुझे बता सकते हैं कब मेरी समस्या खत्म हैं

----------


## vickky681

> विक्की भाई आप को नया सूत्र शरु करने के लिए धन्यवाद  दोस्त


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Devil khan

*शानदार, बेहतरीन, लाजवाब, मनमोहक सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से धन्यवाद*

----------


## vickky681

> Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
>  Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho
> ...


मित्र आप को PM किया है चेक कर ले

----------


## Devil khan

बढ़िया है मित्र ...............

----------


## vickky681

> *शानदार, बेहतरीन, लाजवाब, मनमोहक सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से धन्यवाद*


उत्साह बराने के लिए शुक्रिया डेविल भाई

----------


## vickky681

> नाम = रामचंद्र
> जन्म की तारीख =22.07.1988
> जन्म का समय =08.30.00 PM
> जन्म स्थान = Ladnun (नागौर) (राजस्थान)
> 
> मेरी समस्या मेरे मन शांत नहीं है
> मेरे पिता शराब पीने वाला है
> मुझे बता सकते हैं कब मेरी समस्या खत्म हैं


मित्र  आप के घर के पास एक पीपल का पेड़ है उसकी सेवा करे
गले में चांदी की चैन पहने 
घर में अगर आप बड़े  भी हो तो भी छोटे बन कर रहे
नंगे शरीर न रहे 
घर पर गंटी बजा कर पूजा न करे
जायदा गुस्सा ना करे

----------


## anil08

hello sir g mujhe kab karoge pm.kab check karoo?????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## loverboymonty

Name - kulwant singh
D_O_B - 08-06-1980
Time - 07:45:05 am
Place - vill hadana disst (patiala)

mere janam ki rachi kaya hai 
me is samya computer center chala raha ho acha chal raha ha lakin me jayda tarki kab karu ga aur mere pass jayda paisa kab aye ga 

plz is ka utar de app ka bahut dhanyvad hoga

----------


## loverboymonty

Name - kulwant singh
D_O_B - 08-06-1980
Time - 07:45:05 am
Place - vill hadana disst (patiala)

mere janam ki rachi kaya hai
me is samya computer center chala raha ho acha chal raha ha lakin me jayda tarki kab karu ga aur mere pass jayda paisa kab aye ga
kaya meri kismat me amir hona likha hai

plz is ka utar de app ka bahut dhanyvad hoga

----------


## Mahendra2020

PM kya me smja nahi

----------


## vickky681

> PM kya me smja nahi


 mitr apne inbox main check kare

----------


## loverboymonty

Name - kulwant singh
D_O_B - 08-06-1980
Time - 07:45:05 am
Place - vill hadana disst (patiala)

mere janam ki rachi kaya hai
me is samya computer center chala raha ho acha chal raha ha lakin me jayda tarki kab karu ga aur mere pass jayda paisa kab aye ga
kaya meri kismat me amir hona likha hai

plz is ka utar de app ka bahut dhanyvad hoga 


bhai app jawab to dete nahi

----------


## abhi.dude

vikas
14.02.79
ratia(fatehabad)haryan

----------


## kolkata

mera date of birth: 3-jan 1982
time:00:35 ( 2 aur 3 ke raat ko)
Place: sahibganj (jahrkhand)

Plz sir main ek ladki saath pichle 10 saal se relation mein hoon main is relaton ko aage bhi le jaan chata hoon par mere ghar wale isko accept nahi kar rahe hai.Aur main har kaam ke liye struggle hi karta raheta hoon ek success pane mein meri jaan nikal jaati hai.bahut mehnat ke baad naukari lagi aur ab posting hi nahi mil paa rah hai.
please koi upay batye aur yeh sab kab tak theek hoga.please koi rasta bataye.
ladki deatil:
26-12-1982
time:8:10(am)
place :ranchi.

----------


## ankur01002

मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय 1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी जॉब मिलेगी या अन्य कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## camcpl32

my date  of birth is 25 april1963 7  am  place  gohad   madhya pradesh india  meri  service main pramotion  kab  tak  hoga





















youtube converter, utorrent

----------


## vickky681

> Name - kulwant singh
> D_O_B - 08-06-1980
> Time - 07:45:05 am
> Place - vill hadana disst (patiala)
> 
> mere janam ki rachi kaya hai
> me is samya computer center chala raha ho acha chal raha ha lakin me jayda tarki kab karu ga aur mere pass jayda paisa kab aye ga
> kaya meri kismat me amir hona likha hai
> 
> ...


मित्र कुछ दिनों मेरे pc  से फोरम खुल नहीं रहा था

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र कुछ दिनों मेरे pc  से फोरम खुल नहीं रहा था


मित्र आप की लगन राशी मिथुन और चंदर राशी मीन है 
अगर आप तरकी पाना  चाहते है तो आप को नर्म दिल से रहना पड़े गा 
घर की दलहीज पर लोहे की किले लगाये 
शराब बिलकुल न पिए आप मास और अन्डो का पर्योग भी बंद कर दे 
अगर आप पर किस्सी प्रकार का क़र्ज़ है तो एक चंडी की ठोस गोली अपने पास रखे

----------


## vickky681

> vikas
> 14.02.79
> ratia(fatehabad)haryan


 प्रिये मित्र अपना जन्म समय भी भेजे

----------


## vickky681

> mera date of birth: 3-jan 1982
> time:00:35 ( 2 aur 3 ke raat ko)
> Place: sahibganj (jahrkhand)
> 
> Plz sir main ek ladki saath pichle 10 saal se relation mein hoon main is relaton ko aage bhi le jaan chata hoon par mere ghar wale isko accept nahi kar rahe hai.Aur main har kaam ke liye struggle hi karta raheta hoon ek success pane mein meri jaan nikal jaati hai.bahut mehnat ke baad naukari lagi aur ab posting hi nahi mil paa rah hai.
> please koi upay batye aur yeh sab kab tak theek hoga.please koi rasta bataye.
> ladki deatil:
> 26-12-1982
> time:8:10(am)
> place :ranchi.


मित्र मैंने आप को पम किया है

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

भाई क्या आप बता सकते हैं भारत का अगला प्रधान मंत्री rahul होगा या नहीं.

और अभी उत्तर प्रदेश में मायावती दुबारा मुख्यमंत्री बनेगी या नहीं.  अगर नहीं तो अगली सरकार किस पार्टी की होगी.
शुक्रिया आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में

----------


## kolkata

Dhyanwad sirji,
mere koi aur upay jisse main jeevan mein sudhar laa sakoo.Kyonki jo baki pareshaniyan hain woh pagal kar deti hai mere koi bhi karya sahi se poora nahi hota jab tak main apna sar na us par podh do.Kripya kar ke koi upay bataye jisse yeh sab pareshaniyan kam ho ya main apni poori zindagi in pareshaniyo se joozta hi rahunga.kripa kare sirji koi iske liye bhi upay bataye.

----------


## kolkata

Dhyanwad sirji,
mere koi aur upay jisse main jeevan mein sudhar laa sakoo.Kyonki jo baki pareshaniyan hain woh pagal kar deti hai mere koi bhi karya sahi se poora nahi hota jab tak main apna sar na us par podh do.Kripya kar ke koi upay bataye jisse yeh sab pareshaniyan kam ho ya main apni poori zindagi in pareshaniyo se joozta hi rahunga.kripa kare sirji koi iske liye bhi upay bataye. 

mera date of birth: 3-jan 1982
time:00:35 ( 2 aur 3 ke raat ko)
Place: sahibganj (jahrkhand)

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

 प्रिये मित्र आप अपनी पत्नी का भी विवरण भेजे 
 और बताये की आप की शादी 24वे साल में हुई है


Ha Bhai meri marige 24 year me hui or meri wife ki birt date pata nahi ha mere ko..

 Bahi Bhaut busy ho... Bhai sab TAlak Ka KOi karan Nahi & Meri Govt . Job Lagegi ya nahi.. pls advise me

----------


## love birds

मित्र मेरा नाम : संदीप कुमार है मेरा जनम 5 फेब्रुअरी 1988 को सुकरवार और सनिवार को कुछ कन्फर्म नहीं है कोई बताने वाला भी नहीं  है क्योकि माता जी ki death  हो चुकी है जनम स्थान डावला झज्जर हरियाणा में हुआ है प्ल्ज़ कुछ मेरे बारे में बताना जरुरी मैं आपका इंतज़ार करूँगा !!!!!

----------


## loverboymonty

मित्र आप की लगन राशी मिथुन और चंदर राशी मीन है
अगर आप तरकी पाना चाहते है तो आप को नर्म दिल से रहना पड़े गा
घर की दलहीज पर लोहे की किले लगाये
शराब बिलकुल न पिए आप मास और अन्डो का पर्योग भी बंद कर दे
अगर आप पर किस्सी प्रकार का क़र्ज़ है तो एक चंडी की ठोस गोली अपने पास रखे 

चंडी की ठोस गोली  kon si hoti hai bahi

----------


## jjojjy18

बेहतरीन  सूत्र मित्र , मेरी ओर से बधाई !

----------


## indoree

mitra mera nam Raj Yadav  DOB 26/07/1976 time 02:05PM indore, india 
pichle kuch mahino se kafi pareshania aa rahi hai kya ho raha kripya bataye. Thanks Raj

----------


## loverboymonty

मित्र आप की लगन राशी मिथुन और चंदर राशी मीन है
अगर आप तरकी पाना चाहते है तो आप को नर्म दिल से रहना पड़े गा
घर की दलहीज पर लोहे की किले लगाये
शराब बिलकुल न पिए आप मास और अन्डो का पर्योग भी बंद कर दे
अगर आप पर किस्सी प्रकार का क़र्ज़ है तो एक चंडी की ठोस गोली अपने पास रखे

चंडी की ठोस गोली kon si hoti hai bahi

----------


## loverboymonty

चंडी की ठोस गोली kon si hoti hai bahi

----------


## vickky681

> चंडी की ठोस गोली kon si hoti hai bahi


माफ़ करना मित्र चांदी की ठोस गोली

----------


## vickky681

> बेहतरीन  सूत्र मित्र , मेरी ओर से बधाई !


 bahut bahut shukriya

----------


## indoree

Re: ज्योतिष मित्र आपकी समस्या का हल ज्योतिष द्वारा 
mitra mera nam Raj Yadav DOB 26/07/1976 time 02:05PM indore, india 
pichle kuch mahino se kafi pareshania aa rahi hai kya ho raha kripya bataye. Thanks Raj

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

 प्रिये मित्र आप अपनी पत्नी का भी विवरण भेजे 
 और बताये की आप की शादी 24वे साल में हुई है


 Ha Bhai meri marige 24 year me hui or meri wife ki birt date pata nahi ha mere ko..

 Bahi Bhaut busy ho... Bhai sab TAlak Ka KOi karan Nahi & Meri Govt . Job Lagegi ya nahi.. pls advise me

----------


## Mahendra2020

BHhai shab Ans nahi diya mere post ka

----------


## lalji1964

मित्र,एक बेहतरीन सूत्र की शुरुआत किया है आपने ! इसके लिए धन्यवाद !

----------


## lalji1964

> मित्र आप की लगन राशी मिथुन और चंदर राशी मीन है
> अगर आप तरकी पाना चाहते है तो आप को नर्म दिल से रहना पड़े गा
> घर की दलहीज पर लोहे की किले लगाये
> शराब बिलकुल न पिए आप मास और अन्डो का पर्योग भी बंद कर दे
> अगर आप पर किस्सी प्रकार का क़र्ज़ है तो एक चंडी की ठोस गोली अपने पास रखे
> 
> चंडी की ठोस गोली kon si hoti hai bahi




मित्र,मिथुन लग्न के लिए चांदी की गोली रखने की हिदायत कर रहे हैं ! क्या चन्द्रमा इनकी कुंडली में यथोचित स्थान पर नहीं है ?

मिथुन लग्न वालों के लिए शनि भाग्येश और अष्टमेश होता है ! उसे चौखट पर क्यों स्थान देते है ,जब की जातक को उसे पूज्य रखना चाहिए !

शराब और अंडे का परहेज तो ठीक है !

----------


## loverboy.10

मेरा नाम नरेन्द्र मालवीय है मेरी जन्म  तारीख १७-०४-१९७६ समय प्रात: १०:४५ स्थान रतलाम म.प्र. है | मेरी कुंडली मैं ग्रहों का स्थान निम्नानुसार है :-
१- रवि, केतू , बुध ,गुरु 
२- खाली
३- मंगल
४- शनि
५-६ - खाली
७- राहू
८- खाली
९- चन्द्र
१०-११ - खाली
१२- शुक्र
मेरा सवाल :- क्या मैं मंगली हु क्योंकि मेरी शादी सफल नहीं हो रही है | कृपया उचित परामर्श देवे |

----------


## ankur01002

श्रीमान जी हमारी भी प्राथना स्वीकार कर लीजिये 


> मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय 1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी जॉब मिलेगी या अन्य कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## MALLIKA

नाम         - प्रिया
जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ
जन्म तारीख- 10-08-1984
जन्म दिन  - शुक्रवार
जन्म नक्षत्र - श्रवण प्रथम चरण

----------


## vickky681

> मेरा नाम अंकुर है|जन्मतिथि 20,03, 1983 ,समय 1.55 रात्रि है| कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,सरकारी जॉब मिलेगी या अन्य कोई कार्य उत्तम होगा , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए


मित्र अपना जनम स्थान बताये

----------


## vickky681

> my date  of birth is 25 april1963 7  am  place  gohad   madhya pradesh india  meri  service main pramotion  kab  tak  hoga
> 
> youtube converter, utorrent


मित्र आप सोने की कोई चीज़ पहन ले और गुस्सा कम करे 
आप बुदिमान है आप अपना दिमाग व्यर्थ कामो मैं मत लगाये

----------


## vickky681

> भाई क्या आप बता सकते हैं भारत का अगला प्रधान मंत्री rahul होगा या नहीं.
> 
> और अभी उत्तर प्रदेश में मायावती दुबारा मुख्यमंत्री बनेगी या नहीं.  अगर नहीं तो अगली सरकार किस पार्टी की होगी.
> शुक्रिया आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में


मित्र अगला प्रधान  मंत्री राहुल गाँधी बन भी सकता है नहीं भी 
मायावती अगली मुख्मंत्री बन भी सकती है नहीं भी भी 
अगली सरकार कांग्रेस गठजोर  बीजेपी गठजोर या किस्सी और पार्टी की आ सकती है   :Tiranga:

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र मेरा नाम : संदीप कुमार है मेरा जनम 5 फेब्रुअरी 1988 को सुकरवार और सनिवार को कुछ कन्फर्म नहीं है कोई बताने वाला भी नहीं  है क्योकि माता जी ki death  हो चुकी है जनम स्थान डावला झज्जर हरियाणा में हुआ है प्ल्ज़ कुछ मेरे बारे में बताना जरुरी मैं आपका इंतज़ार करूँगा !!!!!


आप अपना समय भी बताये नहीं तो  मित्र जिस रात आप ऑनलाइन होंगे तो ही आप कुंडली देखि जा सके गी

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र,मिथुन लग्न के लिए चांदी की गोली रखने की हिदायत कर रहे हैं ! क्या चन्द्रमा इनकी कुंडली में यथोचित स्थान पर नहीं है ?
> 
> मिथुन लग्न वालों के लिए शनि भाग्येश और अष्टमेश होता है ! उसे चौखट पर क्यों स्थान देते है ,जब की जातक को उसे पूज्य रखना चाहिए !
> 
> शराब और अंडे का परहेज तो ठीक है !


 लालजी अपने विचार रखने के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र,मिथुन लग्न के लिए चांदी की गोली रखने की हिदायत कर रहे हैं ! क्या चन्द्रमा इनकी कुंडली में यथोचित स्थान पर नहीं है ?
> 
> मिथुन लग्न वालों के लिए शनि भाग्येश और अष्टमेश होता है ! उसे चौखट पर क्यों स्थान देते है ,जब की जातक को उसे पूज्य रखना चाहिए !
> 
> शराब और अंडे का परहेज तो ठीक है !


मित्र इनका चंदर दुसरे भाव का स्वामी हो कर दसवे मैं बेठा  है मगर दुसरे भाव मैं राहु विराजमान है

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी सदा सहाए

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र जरा मेरे बारे में भी कुछ बताये !
आपकी मुझ पर कृपा होगी !

----------


## ankur01002

फैजाबाद उत्तर प्रदेश 


> मित्र अपना जनम स्थान बताये

----------


## Mahendra2020

MAhendra
22-02-1985
NOkha Rajasthan

time 09:20:10 AM

Meri Gov. job lagegi ya nahi.. Kya meri 2 baar marge hogi kya oe mera subh time kab aayga

----------


## ankur01002

फैजाबाद उत्तर प्रदेश है जन्म स्थान  


> श्रीमान जी हमारी भी प्राथना स्वीकार कर लीजिये

----------


## vickky681

नरेन्द्र मालवीय मित्र आप मांगलिक है  
आप अपने माता पिता के पास रहे 
क्रोध  कम करे 
शराब ना पिए 
शरीर पर सोना धारण करे 
हनुमान जी का पाठ करे  हर मंगलवार व् शनिवार हनुमान मंदर जाये 
बाएं हाथ में ताम्बे का कड़ा डाले
पानी का दान न दे

----------


## loverboy.10

और मुझे क्या क्या करना  होगा और क्या नहीं  करना चाहिये

----------


## vickky681

> और मुझे क्या क्या करना  होगा और क्या नहीं  करना चाहिये


mitar jo upaye batae hai use kare
sharab mas aur ando ka parhej kare
gussa kam kare
sankat mochan ka path kare 
mangalvaar brahmchariya ka palan kare

----------


## kolkata

> मित्र मैंने आप को पम किया है


mirt aapne jo upay bataye hai unko main suru kar diya hai pranto usme aapne bataya ki mujhe gay ko safed chari khilan hai..pore kolkat market mein safed chaari nahi mila kripa kar ke koi dusra upay batye jisse main follow kar sakta hoon.badi kripa hogi.

----------


## praddy

NAME Pardeep Kumar
DOB   05 Sept; 1982
Time   09:10 AM
Place Manimajra (Chandigarh)

Mere career ke bare me kuch batayen abhi govt job ke liye try kar raha hun? compettitions bhi diys hain result awaited hai.....Kya mera Govt job me koi scope hai ?

----------


## sunitasa

name satya Narayan Sharma. d.o.b.  25/9/69 12.00am  I have many loan please tell me my loan  all paid

----------


## Mahendra2020

Bahi Ji APNE ANS.. NAhi diya mere Q. ka

----------


## DEV0034613

सर जी 
मेरी janam तिथि ११ अगस्त 1982
टाइम  - सूर्य  उदय होते हुए 
प्लेस - अल्लाहाबाद ( उ.प.)

सर जी ये बताये की मेरी  सरकारी  जॉब लगेगी की नहीं और कब  तक  लगेगी 
मेरी shadi  कब तक होगी और  कैसी  गर्ल  होगी 
mujhe koi kastha तो नहीं होगा 
साडी समस्या ka हल भी बताये जिस कारन से मेरी तरक्की हो और ज्यादा हो

----------


## DEV0034613

sir mera answer jarur digiye kyoi ki muhe
hindi likkhne me bhaut problem hoti hai
dubara na likhna pare mera asnwer degiye ga please sir
kyo ki mera ne bhaut slow chalta hai

----------


## indoree

ज्योतिष मित्र आपकी समस्या का हल ज्योतिष द्वारा 
mitra mera nam Raj Yadav DOB 26/07/1976 time 02:05PM indore, india 
pichle kuch mahino se kafi pareshania aa rahi hai kya ho raha kripya bataye. Thanks Raj 
मित्र जरा मेरे बारे में भी कुछ बताये !

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## vickky681

मैं थोडा  बिजी  था कल सबकी कुंडली देखि जाये गी

----------


## vickky681

देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ

----------


## love birds

नाम  सुदेश  गांव समसपुर माजरा झज्जर हरियाणा जनम तिथि ३१ जुलाई १९८६  टाइम श्याम ६:३० पर प्ल्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्  ्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज़

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी  जय माता दी

----------


## vickky681

> नाम         - प्रिया
> जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
> जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ
> जन्म तारीख- 10-08-1984
> जन्म दिन  - शुक्रवार
> जन्म नक्षत्र - श्रवण प्रथम चरण


आप काया जानना चाहती हैं

----------


## vickky681

> नाम         - प्रिया
> जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
> जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ
> जन्म तारीख- 10-08-1984
> जन्म दिन  - शुक्रवार
> जन्म नक्षत्र - श्रवण प्रथम चरण


मलिका जी काया आप की शादी नहीं हुई या शादी मैं प्रॉब्लम आ रही है 
घर मैं कोई काफी देर से बीमार तो चल नहीं रहा

----------


## vickky681

> फैजाबाद उत्तर प्रदेश


अंकुर जी आप के दिमाग मैं हमेशा खुछ न कुछ चलता रहता है या आप हमेशी किसी उलजन मैं फसा महसूस करते है
आप अपने दोनों पाव के अगुठे मैं चांदी डाले या सफ़ेद धागा बदे
आप अपने घर से दूर रहते हो सकते है
आप लालच न करे
चने की दल मंदर में दे 
सोना चांदी ताम्बे की अगुठी डाले 
साबुत मुंग रात को भिगो कर सुबह पक्षियों को डाले 
केसर का तिलक लगाये 
अगर आप के मामा किस्सी तकलीफ मैं हो तो बन्दर को गुड खिलाये  :Tiranga:

----------


## vickky681

> name satya Narayan Sharma. d.o.b.  25/9/69 12.00am  I have many loan please tell me my loan  all paid


मित्र अपना जन्म स्थान बताये

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत ही शानदार कार्य मित्र ................

----------


## DEV0034613

सर जी 
मेरी janam तिथि ११ अगस्त 1982
टाइम - सूर्य उदय होते हुए 
प्लेस - अल्लाहाबाद ( उ.प.)

sir ji kya meri demond nahi puri karege kkya kutch to batao



सर जी ये बताये की मेरी सरकारी जॉब लगेगी की नहीं और कब तक लगेगी 
मेरी shadi कब तक होगी और कैसी गर्ल होगी 
mujhe koi kastha तो नहीं होगा 
साडी समस्या ka हल भी बताये जिस कारन से मेरी तरक्की हो और ज्यादा हो

----------


## vickky681

> बहुत ही शानदार कार्य मित्र ................


शुक्रिया डेविल भाई

----------


## DEV0034613

kya mere se dusmani hai kya bhai jo aap meri demand nahi puri kar rahe hai

----------


## DEV0034613

agar meri ye demond nah puri kar sakte to ye demond to puri kar de sir
सर जी 
मेरी janam तिथि ११ अगस्त 1982
टाइम - सूर्य उदय होते हुए 
प्लेस - अल्लाहाबाद ( उ.प.)

iski janam kundali bana kar dedegeye sir please

----------


## vickky681

> नाम  सुदेश  गांव समसपुर माजरा झज्जर हरियाणा जनम तिथि ३१ जुलाई १९८६  टाइम श्याम ६:३० पर प्ल्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्  ्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज़


मित्र काया पूछना चाहते हैं आप

----------


## vickky681

> agar meri ye demond nah puri kar sakte to ye demond to puri kar de sir
> सर जी 
> मेरी janam तिथि ११ अगस्त 1982
> टाइम - सूर्य उदय होते हुए 
> प्लेस - अल्लाहाबाद ( उ.प.)
> 
> iski janam kundali bana kar dedegeye sir please


मित्र आप की हर डिमांड पूरी होगी

----------


## vickky681

मित्र time तो batao

----------


## vickky681

सूर्य कितने बजे उदय हुआ था

----------


## shart

*प्रिय मित्र,*
आपके सम्मुख मै अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु 
मेरा विवरण ---
जन्म तारीख- 08 अक्टूबर , 1985 (08 -10 -1985 )
जन्म समय - 10 :50 PM
जन्म स्थान- गोरखपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश)
कृपया बताये की पिछले कई वर्सो से जीवन में हर छेत्र में मिल रही नाकामियों का दौर कब तक चलेगा और रोजगार के मोर्चे पर मुझे अच्छी कामयाबी कब मिलेगी साथ ही उपाय भी सुझाये
*Dhanyavad*

----------


## rajuj53

नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy इतना वीक हो चूका हु और साथ ही पारिवारिक रूप से भी अनबन झगड़े बहुत हो रहे है ,सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## rajuj53

नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy इतना वीक हो चूका हु और साथ ही पारिवारिक रूप से भी अनबन झगड़े बहुत हो रहे है ,सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## DEV0034613

मेरी janam तिथि ११ अगस्त 1982
टाइम -5:50
प्लेस - अल्लाहाबाद ( उ.प.)

----------


## DEV0034613

मेरी janam तिथि ११ अगस्त 1982
टाइम - 5:50 AM
प्लेस - अल्लाहाबाद ( उ.प.)

----------


## DEV0034613

SIR MAINE TIME DE DIYA HAI AAB BATAYE MERE BARE ME
MERI GOVERNMENT JOB KAB TAK LAGEGI YA PHIR NAHI LAGEGI YE BATAYE
MERI SADI KAB TAK HOGI


JANAM KUNDALI BHI HO SAKE TO DIGEYE

----------


## love birds

> मित्र काया पूछना चाहते हैं आप


जो भी अप[को पता हो  बता दो बस !!!!!!!!!

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपने मेरी समस्या पर ध्यान नहीं दिया [  QUOTE=rajuj53;511788]नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy इतना वीक हो चूका हु और साथ ही पारिवारिक रूप से भी अनबन झगड़े बहुत हो रहे है ,सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण[/QUOTE]

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण ,आपने मेरी समस्या पर ध्यान नहीं दिया 


> नाम :- राजेश ,जन्म दिनांक :-04 -04 -1971 ,जन्म समय :-9 :00 :00 सुबह ,जन्म स्थान :-उदयपुर (राजस्थान ),मेरी जिन्दगी में जब से मुझे समझ आई है तभी से तकलीफे व कर्जा कभी ख़त्म ही नहीं हो रहा है ,और पिछले १० साल से तो बहुत तकलीफ चल रही है,और इसमें भी पिछले ३-४ साल तो अब तक के सबसे तकलीफ देने वाले साल रहे है ,इन सालो में financialy इतना वीक हो चूका हु और साथ ही पारिवारिक रूप से भी अनबन झगड़े बहुत हो रहे है ,सही पूछे तो केवल ठाकुरजी की कृपा से ही जीने की इच्छा बनी हुई है !आपके पास कोई उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताए मेहरबानी होगी ! धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## vickky681

कल सब की कुंडली देखि जाये गी

----------


## shart

*धन्यवाद मित्र*
 हम आपके उत्तर का इंतजार करेंगे 
कोटिश धन्यवाद :bloom:

----------


## MALLIKA

> मलिका जी काया आप की शादी नहीं हुई या शादी मैं प्रॉब्लम आ रही है 
> घर मैं कोई काफी देर से बीमार तो चल नहीं रहा



 जी अभी नहीं हुई और अभी शादी की कोई जल्दी भी नहीं है !
हाँ घर में बीमार तो है !
मुझे अपनी लाइफ में प्रोग्रेस, धन वैभव , प्रसिद्धी के बारे में जानना है !

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## vickky681

:bell:जय माता दी जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## shart

Mitra am log apka intejar kar rahe hain

----------


## praddy

meri samasya ka samadhan batayen/////




> NAME Pardeep Kumar
> DOB   05 Sept; 1982
> Time   09:10 AM
> Place Manimajra (Chandigarh)
> 
> Mere career ke bare me kuch batayen abhi govt job ke liye try kar raha hun? compettitions bhi diys hain result awaited hai.....Kya mera Govt job me koi scope hai ?

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी

----------


## vickky681

> meri samasya ka samadhan batayen/////


मित्र आप की कुंडली देखि आप के सरकारी नोकरी के चांस कम है
आप एक ज्योतिषी भी बन सकते आप का दिमाग बहुत तेज होगा 
कृपया आप शराब मास व् अन्डो का सेवन बंद कर दे 
माँ का साथ ना छोड़े हमेशा माँ के साथ रहे

----------


## vickky681

> meri samasya ka samadhan batayen/////


मित्र आप की कुंडली देखि आप के सरकारी नोकरी के चांस कम है
आप एक ज्योतिषी भी बन सकते आप का दिमाग बहुत तेज होगा 
कृपया आप शराब मास व् अन्डो का सेवन बंद कर दे 
माँ का साथ ना छोड़े हमेशा माँ के साथ रहे

----------


## sau1212

Janm tithi: February 21, 1983
   Birth time; 07:00 AM     
   Birth Place : Bahraich(u.p)


दोस्त कुंडली देखकर  कुछ मेरे बारे  में भी बताये

----------


## vickky681

> Janm tithi: February 21, 1983
>    Birth time; 07:00 AM     
>    Birth Place : Bahraich(u.p)
> 
> 
> दोस्त कुंडली देखकर  कुछ मेरे बारे  में भी बताये


मित्र कया जानना  चाहते है

----------


## sau1212

> मित्र कया जानना  चाहते है



*नौकरी कब लगेगी सरकारी होगी की नहीं  और धन के साथ साथ  शादी कब तक  होने की  संभावाना  है*

----------


## camcpl32

meri  date of  birth 25 april1963  time 7.20 am place gohad  dist bhind mp  hai 
mera  pramotion  kab tak hoga  mere  satru  bahut hai  unse  bacne  ka  upay  bataye






















antivirus, youtube to mp3























iphone design, youtube to mp3

----------


## sau1212

*vickky681*Ji  कहा तुम   चेले गए

----------


## sau1212

*vickky681 Where R  U ?*

----------


## ram kumar patel

ram kumar patel birth date 12/febu/1987 time 03:15:am
bilasput (cg)
father,s name- bhuvaneshwar prasad patel

mere kundli ke aanu sar muchhe nokarime ya bijnes me sflta mile gi:question:

----------


## arpukanu

mitra , mera birth place - Ujjain (MP) hain , birth date - 19/06/1973 hai aur time night 9:01 pM hai..

abhi do mahine pahle mera kideny transplant hua hai .. main janna chahta hun ki aage mera swasthy kaisa rahega aur aage ka jeevan kaisa rahega 

kripya bataye

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी

----------


## vickky681

अस्वस्थ होने के कारन मैं फोरम पर  आ नहीं सका कल सभ की कुंडली देखूगा

----------


## Mahendra2020

MAhendra
 22-02-1985
 NOkha Rajasthan

 time 09:20:10 AM

 Meri Gov. job lagegi ya nahi.. Kya meri 2 baar marge hogi kya oe mera subh time kab aayga

----------


## Bhawani7000

एक ऐसा सूत्र मेरे भी बनाया था लेकिन वो विवादों में घीर गया ये अभी तक नही विवादों में आया है इसके लिए हमरा धन्यवाद स्वीकार करे

----------


## sscom

dob 16-03-1979
time 13.40
place narela, delhi

pls tell when i will be rich and when i will have son

----------


## ram kumar patel

ram kumar patel
12/febu/1987
03:15:am
bilaspur cg 

muche job krna chahiy ya bisnition

----------


## sau1212

दोस्त  अब  कुंडली देखना शुरू करे  कब तक  लटकाए रहगे

----------


## deep deep

pleas aap muze repaly kerna mitra..aap ka ye sutra bhute accha laga muze

----------


## vickky681

> mitra , mera birth place - Ujjain (MP) hain , birth date - 19/06/1973 hai aur time night 9:01 pM hai..
> 
> abhi do mahine pahle mera kideny transplant hua hai .. main janna chahta hun ki aage mera swasthy kaisa rahega aur aage ka jeevan kaisa rahega 
> 
> kripya bataye



मित्र  क्या आप को शुगर की भी समस्या है तो आगे भी आप का स्वस्थ ठीक नहीं रहे गा आप हर अमावस को आप के घर में जितनी रोटिया एक वक्त में बनती है उसमे चार जोड़ कर काली गए काले कुते और कौए को खिलाये अगर आप की पत्नी का स्वस्थ ठीक नहीं रहता तो उसके बालो मैं सोने का क्लिप लगाये

----------


## vickky681

> एक ऐसा सूत्र मेरे भी बनाया था लेकिन वो विवादों में घीर गया ये अभी तक नही विवादों में आया है इसके लिए हमरा धन्यवाद स्वीकार करे


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## vickky681

> pleas aap muze repaly kerna mitra..aap ka ye sutra bhute accha laga muze


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## vickky681

> ram kumar patel
> 12/febu/1987
> 03:15:am
> bilaspur cg 
> 
> muche job krna chahiy ya bisnition


मित्र बिलासपुर कहा स्थित  है हिमाचल मध्य परदेश या उतर  परदेश

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी   जी

----------


## sau1212

Janm tithi: February 21, 1983
Birth time; 07:00 AM 
Birth Place : Bahraich(u.p)


नौकरी कब लगेगी सरकारी होगी की नहीं  और धन के साथ साथ  शादी कब तक  होने की  संभावाना  है

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री विक्की जी आप के ईस नवीनतम सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## vickky681

> आदरणीय मित्र श्री विक्की जी आप के ईस नवीनतम सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ l


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## vickky681

> Janm tithi: February 21, 1983
> Birth time; 07:00 AM 
> Birth Place : Bahraich(u.p)
> 
> 
> नौकरी कब लगेगी सरकारी होगी की नहीं  और धन के साथ साथ  शादी कब तक  होने की  संभावाना  है


मित्र आप को सरकारी नोकरी के चांस कम है 
आप अपना नाक साफ़ रखा करे 
धर्म के कामो मैं कम ध्यान दे 
आप के अगले जन्मदिन से पहले आप के शादी के योग है
दरिया मैं चावल दूध मैं धोकर बहाए 
एक कोरा घडा ढकन समेत  जल परवाह करे

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र लाये आप धन्यवाद

----------


## sau1212

> मित्र आप को सरकारी नोकरी के चांस कम है 
> आप अपना नाक साफ़ रखा करे 
> धर्म के कामो मैं कम ध्यान दे 
> आप के अगले जन्मदिन से पहले आप के शादी के योग है
> दरिया मैं चावल दूध मैं धोकर बहाए 
> एक कोरा घडा ढकन समेत  जल परवाह करे


दोस्त धन के बारे में कुछ नहीं बताया क्यों ?

----------


## vickky681

> अच्छा ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र लाये आप धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी .........................

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
 mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye


 Mene jo Q. pucha apne to uska ans nahi dya h... meri kundli me kya 2 marige likhi h kya & talak hoga ya nahii... pls reply

----------


## swardprince

guruji meri bhi help kero

main apni naukri main behut preshan hu

meri details hai

sanjay kumar d o b : 05/july/1982

time 3:55 pm

hansi ( haryana)

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी...................

----------


## vickky681

> guruji meri bhi help kero
> 
> main apni naukri main behut preshan hu
> 
> meri details hai
> 
> sanjay kumar d o b : 05/july/1982
> 
> time 3:55 pm
> ...


नमस्कार मित्र कैसे हो आप आप की कुंडली देखि आप नोकरी से कभी संतुष्ट नहीं होंगे 
 अगर आप कोई कम करना चाहते है तो आप विवाह शादी के टेंट या कैंटीन आदि के कम 
या कपरे की प्रिंटिंग या कड़ाई के कम करे तो बेहतर होगा
अगर आपको चमड़ी के किसी रोग से पीड़ित है तो बता दीजिये

----------


## Harsh Verma

गुरूजी, मेरी सहायता किजिए, मुझे यह जानना है कि मुझे कई वर्षोँ से चश्मा लगा हुआ है, मैँ इस वर्ष लेजर ऑपरेशन द्वारा चश्मा उतरवाना चाहता हूँ, क्या इस ऑपरेशन से मेरी आँखे ठीक हो जाएगी?
और क्या मैँ इस वर्ष नौकरी लग पाऊगां?
नाम - हरीश
जन्म तारीख - 7 सितम्बर 1988
स्थान - हनुमानगढ़ (राजस्थान)

----------


## Harsh Verma

Plz guruji mere parshno ka uttar jarur dijiye...
मेरे जन्म का समय शायद सुबह 9:30 बजे के आस पास का है।

----------


## niceboy999

NAME - SANDEEP SAINI
DOB - 6-9-1991
TIME - 6:30AM
PALCE- HARYANA (PANIPAT)

SIR MERE SHADI KI SAAL ME HOGHI MUJE ISKE BARE ME BATAYE

MY ID- NICEBOYSANDEEP@GAMAIL.COM

----------


## vickky681

> Plz guruji mere parshno ka uttar jarur dijiye...
> मेरे जन्म का समय शायद सुबह 9:30 बजे के आस पास का है।


नमस्कार मित्र आपकी कुंडली देखि है 
ऑपरेशन  ठीक रहे गा मगर आपको सर दर्द की शिकायत रह सकती है 
कुंडली मैं कुछ अछे योग है आप एस  वर्ष नोकरी या कोई नया काम शुरू कर सकते है

----------


## prem151

नमस्कार meyra  naam Mahesh Chugh hai aur meyra janam sthan New Delhi hai thatha tthi  24-01-1971 hai aur samay subah 7.15Am hai. Mujaai meyri naukari aur wife  aur bachoo key baray mai visthar say bathai aur meyra email id  prem151@ymail.com hai

----------


## dmtechddn

5/7/1964 bisalpur,distt pilibhit UP 01.40am

----------


## inder123in

vikky जी नमस्कार मेरी dob-31/08/1980
time 11.45 pm
place - pichhor
mere grahsth jiwan me बहुत तनाव रेहता है कुछ उपाय बताए मित्र

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी सहये

----------


## vickky681

> नमस्कार meyra  naam Mahesh Chugh hai aur meyra janam sthan New Delhi hai thatha tthi  24-01-1971 hai aur samay subah 7.15Am hai. Mujaai meyri naukari aur wife  aur bachoo key baray mai visthar say bathai aur meyra email id  prem151@ymail.com hai


मित्र आप की कुंडली देखि आप की कुंडली मैं अच्छा धन योग है 
आप अछी नोकरी पा सकते है
आप की कुंडली मैं सरकारी नोकरी के योग है
आप अर्तिफिसल ज्वेल्लरी का कम भी अपक के लिए फ्य्देमंद होगा

----------


## vickky681

> 5/7/1964 bisalpur,distt pilibhit UP 01.40am


मित्र क्या पूछना चाहते है आप

----------


## vickky681

> vikky जी नमस्कार मेरी dob-31/08/1980
> time 11.45 pm
> place - pichhor
> mere grahsth jiwan me बहुत तनाव रेहता है कुछ उपाय बताए मित्र


मित्र आप की शादी आपके २५ वे वर्ष से पहले हुई थी 
और क्या प्रॉब्लम है सास बहु वाली है आपकी   पत्नी थोड़ी गुस्से वाली प्रतीत हो रही है आप ही बतये प्रॉब्लम क्या है PM कर सकते है

----------


## welcome

मेरी जन्म तिथि 1978/06/10 और मेरी पत्नी की जन्म तिथि 1988/12/10 है ...सरकारी नौकरी का योग है क्या ....

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> मेरी जन्म तिथि 1978/06/10 और मेरी पत्नी की जन्म तिथि 1988/12/10 है ...सरकारी नौकरी का योग है क्या ....


मित्र अपना सम्पुरण विवरण दीजये जन्म तारीख समय और स्थान तब ही कुंडली देखि जा सके गी धन्यवाद

----------


## prem151

> मित्र आप की कुंडली देखि आप की कुंडली मैं अच्छा धन योग है 
> आप अछी नोकरी पा सकते है
> आप की कुंडली मैं सरकारी नोकरी के योग है
> आप अर्तिफिसल ज्वेल्लरी का कम भी अपक के लिए फ्य्देमंद होगा


त्वरित प्रतिक्रिया के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Harsh Verma

गुरूजी, आपने मेरे प्रश्नोँ का जवाब नहीँ दिया?

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र आप की शादी आपके २५ वे वर्ष से पहले हुई थी 
> और क्या प्रॉब्लम है सास बहु वाली है आपकी   पत्नी थोड़ी गुस्से वाली प्रतीत हो रही है आप ही बतये प्रॉब्लम क्या है PM कर सकते है


मित्र पीएम चेक करे ओर त्वरित जवाब दे पीएम पर ही दे तो सही रहेगा

----------


## rajhumtum

नाम - जितेन्द्र , जन्मतिथि - ४/०१/१९८३ , जन्म स्थान - मुंबई, जन्म समय - २३:४० गुरूजी मुझे जानना है की मुझे सरकारी नौकरी कब तक मिलेगी और किस क्षेत्र में, मेरा विवाह कब तक होगा ?कृपया शीघ्र उत्तर दें. धन्यवाद

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> गुरूजी, आपने मेरे प्रश्नोँ का जवाब नहीँ दिया?


मित्र आप का प्रशन क्या था

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र पीएम चेक करे ओर त्वरित जवाब दे पीएम पर ही दे तो सही रहेगा


मित्र आपको पम क्या है

----------


## vickky681

> नाम - जितेन्द्र , जन्मतिथि - ४/०१/१९८३ , जन्म स्थान - मुंबई, जन्म समय - २३:४० गुरूजी मुझे जानना है की मुझे सरकारी नौकरी कब तक मिलेगी और किस क्षेत्र में, मेरा विवाह कब तक होगा ?कृपया शीघ्र उत्तर दें. धन्यवाद


मित्र आप की कुंडली कल देख कर बताउगा

----------


## Harsh Verma

नाम : हरीश, जन्म तारीख : 7 सितम्बर 1988, स्थान : हनुमानगढ़ (राज.), समय : लगभग सुबह 9:30 बजे और गरूजी प्रश्न ये है कि मुझे कई वर्षोँ से चश्मा लगा हुआ है, मैँ इस वर्ष अपनी आँखोँ का लेजर ऑपरेशन करवा रहा हूँ तो क्या इससे मेरी आँखे ठिक हो जाएगीँ और क्या मैँ इस वर्ष मैँ नौकरी लग पाऊंगा? वैसे मैँ बैँक क्लर्क के एक्जाम दे रहा हूँ और अभी जो आई.बी.पी.एस. बैँक क्लर्क का एक्जाम हुआ उस मेँ मैँ पास हो गया हूँ, अब इन्टरवियू होँगे। गुरूजी मेरे प्रश्नोँ का जवाब अवश्य देवेँ।

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me


 Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho

 Pls ans to do

----------


## SUNIL1107

मित्र कुछ इस कुंडली पर भी नजर डालिए और कुछ विस्तार से बताइए !

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र पीएम चेक करे ओर त्वरित जवाब दे पीएम पर ही दे तो सही रहेगा


मित्र मैंने आपके पीएम के जवाब मे पीएम किया था उसका अभी तक जवाब नही मिला मे बड़ी उत्सुकता से प्रतीक्षा मे हु

----------


## Harsh Verma

गुरूजी, आप जवाब क्योँ नहीँ दे रहे?

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र मैंने आपके पीएम के जवाब मे पीएम किया था उसका अभी तक जवाब नही मिला मे बड़ी उत्सुकता से प्रतीक्षा मे हु


क्या हुआ मित्र मे रोज आपका इंतज़ार करता हूँ

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> क्या हुआ मित्र मे रोज आपका इंतज़ार करता हूँ


मित्र आप को पम किया है चेक कर लीजिये

----------


## vickky681

> गुरूजी, आप जवाब क्योँ नहीँ दे रहे?


मित्र आपको पहले भी उत्तर दिया था अपने पड़ा नहीं शयद

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र कुछ इस कुंडली पर भी नजर डालिए और कुछ विस्तार से बताइए !


मित्र आप क्या पूछना चाहते है आप अपना जनम तारीख समय स्थान जरुर भेजे 
मेरे अनुमान से आप की तारीख बनती है 24-04-1970 or 25-04-1970 और समय ये बनता है 2:26 se 3:52 tak फिर भी आप सही भेजे तो आसानी होगी

----------


## vickky681

> Name - Mahendra
>  D_O_B - 22-02-1985
>  Time - 09:20:05 am
>  Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
>  सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
>  lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me
> 
> 
>  Bhai Sab aap ans to dete nahi ho
> ...


मित्र आप की कुंडली को दुबारा जरुर देखू गा आप अपना और अपनी पत्नी का विवरण और तलक के कारन मुझे पम करदे

----------


## inder123in

मित्र कृपा कर अपना पीएम फिर से चेक करे ओर क्या आप मुझे अपनी जी मेल आई डी पीएम कर सकते है  ताकि कोई परेशानी आने पर आपसे जी टॉक के माध्यम से संपर्क किया जा सके

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नयना देवी जी सहये

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र कृपा कर अपना पीएम फिर से चेक करे ओर क्या आप मुझे अपनी जी मेल आई डी पीएम कर सकते है  ताकि कोई परेशानी आने पर आपसे जी टॉक के माध्यम से संपर्क किया जा सके


आपको पम कर दिया है

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नयना देवी जी सहये

----------


## deep deep

*Name - deep kamat
  D_O_B - 04-11-1983
  Time - 06:00:0 pm
  Place -**pune*
मित्र मेने MBA  कर लिया है पर जॉब नहीं लग रही है मुजे जॉब कब तक लगे गी  और मेरी शाद्दी कब तक होगी .मित्र मेरी लाइफ में अभी तक कुछ सेत्तल नहीं  हुआ है में बहुत परेशां रहता हु आज कल प्लेअसे बतये

----------


## deep deep

कृपया करे मेरी पोस्ट का जवाब जर्रूर देना मित्र

----------


## bawa009

बहुत अच्छे मित्र लगे रहो :salut:

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नयना देवी जी सहये

----------


## vickky681

> बहुत अच्छे मित्र लगे रहो :salut:


 शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## vickky681

> *Name - deep kamat
>   D_O_B - 04-11-1983
>   Time - 06:00:0 pm
>   Place -**pune*
> मित्र मेने MBA  कर लिया है पर जॉब नहीं लग रही है मुजे जॉब कब तक लगे गी  और मेरी शाद्दी कब तक होगी .मित्र मेरी लाइफ में अभी तक कुछ सेत्तल नहीं  हुआ है में बहुत परेशां रहता हु आज कल प्लेअसे बतये


मित्र आपकी कुंडली मैं नोकरी के योग कम है उसके लिए एक तो आप सोने की कोई वास्तु धारण करे 
अपनी माता से सनेह बनाये रखे और उनका आशीर्वाद लेते रहे 
बुरी आदतों से दूर रहे अपने क्रोध पर काबू रखे दूध बेचने का कम न करे 
रात को सिरहाने बर्तन मैं पानी रखे सुबह पोधे मैं दाल दे 
प्रेम विवाह न करे घरवालो की मर्ज़ी से शादी करे

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## aish20rai

क्या आप मेरे भाई की कुंडली के बारे में जानकारी दे सकते है 
मेरा जन्म -07 -02-1972 को अमरोहा उ.प्र में रात को 8:30 पर हुआ है (male)
business change karna hi kon sa karoo

mare email -- aish20rai@gmail.com
कृपया मेरी मदद करे

----------


## aish20rai

name -ravi 

 dob -7-2-1972

  place  up  time 20:30

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> क्या आप मेरे भाई की कुंडली के बारे में जानकारी दे सकते है 
> मेरा जन्म -07 -02-1972 को अमरोहा उ.प्र में रात को 8:30 पर हुआ है (male)
> business change karna hi kon sa karoo
> 
> mare email -- aish20rai@gmail.com
> कृपया मेरी मदद करे


मित्र आप एक तो आप कह रहे हो की मेरे भाई की कुंडली के बारे मैं बता सकते हो और जनम समय आप ने अपना दिया है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> मित्र आपकी कुंडली मैं नोकरी के योग कम है उसके लिए एक तो आप सोने की कोई वास्तु धारण करे 
> अपनी माता से सनेह बनाये रखे और उनका आशीर्वाद लेते रहे 
> बुरी आदतों से दूर रहे अपने क्रोध पर काबू रखे दूध बेचने का कम न करे 
> रात को सिरहाने बर्तन मैं पानी रखे सुबह पोधे मैं दाल दे 
> प्रेम विवाह न करे घरवालो की मर्ज़ी से शादी करे


dnt demoralize people here.
Members plz aise puraane faltu ki baton mein naa ayein..I strongly.oppose this kind.of.post..

----------


## aish20rai

श्रीमान( मेरा  जनम गलती  से लिखा गया हैं) मेरा  जनम के स्थान  पर मेरे भाई का टाइम 8:30 रात्री  है dob    -  7-02-1972
                         time  -  20:30    u.p

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> श्रीमान( मेरा  जनम गलती  से लिखा गया हैं) मेरा  जनम के स्थान  पर मेरे भाई का टाइम 8:30 रात्री  है dob    -  7-02-1972
>                          time  -  20:30    u.p


मित्र मेरा कंप्यूटर आज थोरा खराब है आपकी कुंडली कल देख कर बताउगा

----------


## welcome

> मित्र अपना सम्पुरण विवरण दीजये जन्म तारीख समय और स्थान तब ही कुंडली देखि जा सके गी धन्यवाद


12/10/88 KOLKATA 11.15 AM WIFE     06/10/1978 JAIPUR 11.30 AM SELF

----------


## shashe

saflata ke liye kya karu
21/04/1984
08:09 am
mokameh,bihar

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण 
श्रीमानजी मेरा नाम राजू जैन है ,जन्म दिनांक 04 -04 -1971  ,जन्म स्थान उदयपुर (राजस्थान )  ,जन्म समय 9 बजे सुबह का है ! मे निरंतर असफलताओ का सामना कर रहा हूँ ,एवम मेरा कर्जा बराबर बढ़ रहा है जो भी काम कर रहा हूँ घाटा हो रहा है बहुत तनाव मे हूँ कोई उपाय हो तो बताने का कष्ट करे ! पहले भी बहुत जगह कुंडली बता चूका हूँ और उनके बताये उपायों को भी तन्मयता से किया है पर बिलकुल कोई आराम नहीं हुआ और कोई बात हो तो अवश्य प्राथमिकता से बताने की कृपा करे बहुत तकलीफ में  हूँ ! धन्यवाद

----------


## Mahendra2020

sir 
mera name- mahendra
place - nokha (bikaner) ha
D_O_B - 22.02.1985
Time - 09:20: am ha

pls muje batye ki mera tlak hoga ya nahi

----------


## aish20rai

_name ravi hi 

जन्म -07 -02-1972 को अमरोहा उ.प्र में रात को 8:30 पर हुआ है (male)_
_
business change karna hi kon sa karoo
_
क्या लोहे का ब्यापार ठीक रहेगा  कृपया शीघ्र उत्तर देने की कृपा करे   ​रवि
_mare email --_ aish20rai@gmail.com

----------


## akshi

Name  Jigar Patel
born date   21/4/1983
time  00 :05  am
Place :  Surat (Gujrat)


  muje bussiness me satalta nahi milti hai
muje konsa bussiness karna chahiye
 Please Ans me

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई किसी के प्रश्नो का उत्तर भी दे दिया करो

----------


## aish20rai

how r u*ज्योतिष मित्र*  प्रश्नो का उत्तर भी दे दिया करो

----------


## jai 123

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र परन्तु क्या ये संभव है ?

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

पिछले १० १५ दिन से व्यस्त होने के कारन मैं फोरम मैं आ नहीं पाया सब मित्रो से shma चाहता हूँ

----------


## teekay

accha hai...

----------


## rachit143manasi

सर्वप्रथम इस सूत्र के निर्माण के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाइयां | 
कृपया मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर देने कि कृपा करें :
नाम- प्रदीप कुमार
जन्मतिथि- 05 जून 1983
समय- 16:20
मेरे प्रश्न -
१)- मेरी नौकरी कब तक में लगने की संभावना है ?
२)- मेरा विवाह कब होने की संभावना  हैं?
धन्यवाद

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> सर्वप्रथम इस सूत्र के निर्माण के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाइयां | 
> कृपया मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर देने कि कृपा करें :
> नाम- प्रदीप कुमार
> जन्मतिथि- 05 जून 1983
> समय- 16:20
> मेरे प्रश्न -
> १)- मेरी नौकरी कब तक में लगने की संभावना है ?
> २)- मेरा विवाह कब होने की संभावना  हैं?
> धन्यवाद


मित्र आप ने जनम स्थान नहीं लिखा

----------


## rachit143manasi

जन्म स्थान - सतना (म० प्र०)

----------


## vickky681

> जन्म स्थान - सतना (म० प्र०)


मित्र अगले वर्ष आपकी शादी के योग है वैसे आपकी शादी अब तक हो जनि चाहिए थी
आप का किसी के साथ प्रेम संबध भी हो सकता है आप एक पारस की तरह है जो भी आपके साथ होगा उसे अवश्य लाभ होता होगा आप अपने परिवार से दूर रहते होंगे आप अपने बड़े भाई और पिता से राय लेकर कम करे और उहने उचित सम्मान दे 
आप अगर नोकरी की बिजाये अपना काम करे तो अच्छा है

----------


## rachit143manasi

> मित्र अगले वर्ष आपकी शादी के योग है वैसे आपकी शादी अब तक हो जनि चाहिए थी
> आप का किसी के साथ प्रेम संबध भी हो सकता है आप एक पारस की तरह है जो भी आपके साथ होगा उसे अवश्य लाभ होता होगा आप अपने परिवार से दूर रहते होंगे आप अपने बड़े भाई और पिता से राय लेकर कम करे और उहने उचित सम्मान दे 
> आप अगर नोकरी की बिजाये अपना काम करे तो अच्छा है


मित्रवर किस तरह का काम उपयुक्त होगा?
मैंने 13 नवंबर को uptet परीक्षा दी थी परिणाम 25 नवंबर को आया था. जिसमे मेरे 129 अंक हैं. भर्ती uptet की मेरिट के आधार पर होनी थी. लेकिन उसपर जांच चल रही है जिसके कारण भर्ती रुकी हुई है. क्या ये पता चल सकता है कि भर्ती प्रक्रिया आगे चलेगी ?

----------


## arpita_kulkarni

name : rakesh 
d0b: 01 may1988
time :02.56 am
que: 1) shop kab start hoga
       2) shadi arrenge rahegi ya love

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> name : rakesh 
> d0b: 01 may1988
> time :02.56 am
> que: 1) shop kab start hoga
>        2) shadi arrenge rahegi ya love


आप की कुंडली कल देख के बताउगा

----------


## vickky681

आप सब को कुछ अछे और सरल उपाए बता रहा हूँ जो हर मित्र अपने घर पर कर सकता है

----------


## vickky681

हर घर मैं आज कल बीमारी कलेश पैसे की दिकत और परेशानिया अति रहती है आप एन उपाएओ से थोरी बहुत राहत पा सकते हो

----------


## vickky681

सब से पहले आप मैं शारदा और विश्वास होना जरुरी है

----------


## vickky681

पहले ज़माने मैं बड़े बजुर्गो को इतनी दुःख परेशानिया नहीं होती थी किउन की सभी उपाए घर पर ही मजूद होते थे

----------


## vickky681

पहले घर कच्चे होते थे पक्के घरो मैं भी आंगन कच्चा होता था पर आज कल पूरा घर पक्का होता है

----------


## vickky681

जिस घर मैं कोई जगह कच्ची ना हो वह लक्ष्मी ज्यादा देर नहीं टिकती

----------


## vickky681

जिनके घर कच्चे न हो उन्हें अपने घर मैं मिटटी की औरत की मूर्ति लगनी चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

आज कल घरो मैं वेकुँम क्लीनर या फर्शी झारू का रिवाज है

----------


## vickky681

पहले नहीं था

----------


## vickky681

पहले तीले वाला झारू लगा करता था सब को तीले वाला झारू लगाना चाहिए जितनी तीले घिसेगे उतनी बीमारी कम होती है

----------


## vickky681

आज कल के युग मैं लोग तीले वाला झारू से सफाई नहीं कर सकते तो सब को सफाई के बाद एक बार ऊपर तीले वाला झारू लगाना चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

घर मैं भगवान् की बड़ी बड़ी मुर्तिया नहीं होनी चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

एक हाथ से उप्पर की मूर्ति मंदिर मैं ही अच्छी लगती है घर के मंदिर मैं नहीं

----------


## vickky681

घर मैं बड़ी मुर्तिया होने से पति पत्नी मैं अनबन होने की संबावना होती है (केलेंडर का वहम न करे)

----------


## vickky681

घर मैं रोज कुते गाय और कोए के लिए रोज रोटी निकालनी चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

अपने बड़े बजुर्गो की सेवा करने से राहू ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

अपने पुत्र चेले व् कुत्ते की सेवा और सनेह से केतु ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

पिता की सहायता करने उनका सम्पुरण आदर सत्कार करने और सेवा करने से सूर्य गृह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

माता की सहायता करने उनका सम्पुरण आदर सत्कार करने और सेवा करने से चंदर ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

अपने भाई और मित्रो की सहायता करने उनका सम्पुरण आदर सत्कार करने और सेवा करने से मंगल ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

अपनी बहन बुआ साली सहायता करने उनका सम्पुरण आदर सत्कार करने और सेवा करने से बुध ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

अपने गुरु और किसी साधू सन्यासी सहायता करने उनका सम्पुरण आदर सत्कार करने और सेवा करने से गुरु ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

अपनी पत्नी को उच्च सम्मान देने सम्पुरण आदर सत्कार करने से शुक्र ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

अपने चाचा और सेवक सम्मान देने उनकी सहायता करने और आदर सत्कार करने से शनि ग्रह से शांति मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

आम तोर पे घरो मैं देखा गया है की कई घरो के नालो मैं पानी नल से टपक रहा होता है अगर ऐसा है तो उसे फ़ौरन ठीक करवाए नहीं तो धन हानी और घर मैं कलेश पड़ने की संभावना रहती है

----------


## vickky681

सबको अपने घरो मैं कांटेदार पोधे नहीं लगनी चाहिए इससे घर मैं कलह की सम्बवना रहती है

----------


## vickky681

किसी को भी अपने घर मैं डेक का दरखत नहीं लगाना चाहिए डेक के दरखत पर भूतो का वास होना आम बात है

----------


## vickky681

कोशिश कीजिये की की विधवा की कभी बदआशीष न लेनी पड़े

----------


## vickky681

जिनके घर का आंगन कचा हो उहने गाय को गोबर से लेप करने से उस घर मैं लक्ष्मी माँ का निवास होता है

----------


## vickky681

घर मैं वास्तु दोष दूर करने के लिए अपने घर मैं तुलसी का पोधा लगाना चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

तुलसी का पोधा अगर घर के सेंटर मैं रखा जाये तो अति उत्तम होता है और वो घर का बैलेंस कर देता है

----------


## vickky681

तुलसी के पोधे को कभी जूठे हाथ नहीं लगाने चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

रविवार के दिन तुलसी के पता नहीं तोडना चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

जिनकी माँ बीमार रहती हो या किसी तकलीफ मैं हो उसे दूध फाड़ के पनीर नहीं बनाना चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

किसी मजदूर या रिक्शा चालक की मजदूरी मरने या उसे तंग करने से शनि का कोप जातक पर बड जाता है

----------


## vickky681

किसी को अपने घर पर बिना फल या फूल वाले पोधे नहीं लगाने चाहिए

----------


## vickky681

जो लोग अपने माता पिता को बोज समजते है उनका आदर सम्मान नहीं करते या उनको घर से नहीं निकलते वो भले दोलत से अमीर हो जाये फिर भी उन्हें मानसिक शांति और आराम नहीं मिल पता उसकी सजा उसको बच्चो को भुगतनी पड़ती है

----------


## vickky681

रोज अपनी माँ के चरण सपर्श कर के काम पर जाने से दुर्घटना एक्सीडेंट का खतरा कम हो जाता है

----------


## vickky681

अपनी नाक साफ रखने से गुरु गृह से लाभ मिलता है

----------


## vickky681

ससुराल से संबध मधुर बना के रखने से रहू गृह से सहायता मिलती है

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## Raja44

विक्की जी छोटी छोटी मगर अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है रेपो स्वीकारेँ

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> विक्की जी छोटी छोटी मगर अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है रेपो स्वीकारेँ


शुक्रिया मित्र ......

----------


## DEV0034613

MERE BARE ME BHI BATAYE MITRA

NAME- CHANDRA DEV SINGH
DOB- 11-08-1982
PLACE- ALLAHABAD
TIME - 05:20AM (SURYA UDAY HOTE HUYE)


YE BATYE KI MUJHE SARKARI JOB MILEGI KI NAHI MILEGI TO KAB TAK MILEGI 
JOB ACCHI SI MILEGI YA NAHI 

MERI SADI KAB TAK HOGI

----------


## Mahendra2020

sir 
 mera name- mahendra
 place - nokha (bikaner) ha
 D_O_B - 22.02.1985
 Time - 09:20: am ha

 pls muje batye ki mera tlak hoga ya nahi

----------


## arpita_kulkarni

_name:rakesh_
_dob:1 may 1988_
_time :02.56 am
_place:katol (mahaashtra)
_question:1) mera shop kab start hoga?_

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> _name:rakesh_
> _dob:1 may 1988_
> _time :02.56 am
> _place:katol (mahaashtra)
> _question:1) mera shop kab start hoga?_


मित्र एक आप बतये आप कोण क शॉप करना चाहते है और क्या उसका तजुर्बा है आपके पास दूसरा आप के सर पे या माथे पर चोट या कट लगा है कभी और आपके घर के सामने  उजहड़ मंदिर या उजड़ा हुआ घर है

----------


## vickky681

> मित्र एक आप बतये आप कोण क शॉप करना चाहते है और क्या उसका तजुर्बा है आपके पास दूसरा आप के सर पे या माथे पर चोट या कट लगा है कभी और आपके घर के सामने  उजहड़ मंदिर या उजड़ा हुआ घर है


आपकी कुंडली के हिसाब से आप के सर या माथे पे चोट या कट का निशान होना चाहिए और आपके घर के सामने उजहड़, मंदिर या उजड़ा हुआ घर होना चाहिए

----------


## shailu111111

my name is SHAILENDRA SINGH . my birth place is lucknow ,date 16/11/1980, time 3.30 pm. tell me about my career in govt job? thanks.

----------


## arpita_kulkarni

_name:rakesh_
_dob:1 may 1988_
_time :02.56 am
_place:katol (mahaashtra)
_question:1) mera shop kab start hoga?_
मित्र एक आप  बतये आप कोण क शॉप करना चाहते है और क्या उसका तजुर्बा है आपके पास दूसरा  आप के सर पे या माथे पर चोट या कट लगा है कभी और आपके घर के सामने  उजहड़  मंदिर या उजड़ा हुआ घर है 

ji mere sir pe take lage the uska nishaan hai balo k bich me  mai medical shop chalu karna chahta hu mai mere bhai k dukan me kam bhi kiya hai 9-10 months kripaya bataye

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> _name:rakesh_
> _dob:1 may 1988_
> _time :02.56 am
> _place:katol (mahaashtra)
> _question:1) mera shop kab start hoga?_
> मित्र एक आप बतये आप कोण क शॉप करना चाहते है और क्या उसका तजुर्बा है आपके पास दूसरा आप के सर पे या माथे पर चोट या कट लगा है कभी और आपके घर के सामने उजहड़ मंदिर या उजड़ा हुआ घर है 
> 
> ji mere sir pe take lage the uska nishaan hai balo k bich me mai medical shop chalu karna chahta hu mai mere bhai k dukan me kam bhi kiya hai 9-10 months kripaya bataye


जी बताने के लिए शुक्रिया apke लिए ये काम ज्यादा अच्छा नहीं रहे गा मगर गुजरा हो जाये गा नशे की किसी भी प्रकार की मेडिसिन से आपको बहुत भरी नुकसान उठाना पद सकता है

----------


## shailu111111

mitr mere prashn ka jawaab dene ki kripa kare?

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

किसी को खुला जूता या जिसके फीते बार बार खुल जाते हो एसा नहीं पहनना चाहिए शनि का अच्छा असर खतम हो जाता है

----------


## vickky681

> mitr mere prashn ka jawaab dene ki kripa kare?


मित्र शीघ्र ही बता दूंगा

----------


## vickky681

किसी की पेंट ढीली नहीं होनी चाहिए नहीं तो शुकर का असर कम हो जाता है

----------


## Raja44

> जिनके घर कच्चे न हो उन्हें अपने घर मैं मिटटी की औरत की मूर्ति लगनी चाहिए


विक्की जी ये मिट्टी की औरत की मूर्ती कितनी बडी होनी चाहिये साईज मे

----------


## shailu111111

name: shailendra singh
d/o/b: 16/11/80
time:   3.30 pm
place: lucknow

kripya mujhe bataye meri sarkari naukri kab tak lagegi ? dhanyavaad.

----------


## vickky681

> विक्की जी ये मिट्टी की औरत की मूर्ती कितनी बडी होनी चाहिये साईज मे


ये आप अपनी  सुविधा अनुसार जगह की अड्जुस्त मेंट देख कर ले सकते है

----------


## Mahendra2020

name:Mahendradob:22-02-1985time :09.15 am(subah)place of birth : NOkha Bikanerquestion:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye na

----------


## shailu111111

u r very slow in reply. ur thread is useless for me.

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> u r very slow in reply. ur thread is useless for me.


मित्र आप क्या पूछना चाहते है थोरा बिजी होने के कारन आपको जवाब नहीं दे पाया

----------


## shailu111111

name: shailendra singh
d/o/b: 16/11/80
time: 3.30 pm
place: lucknow

kripya mujhe bataye meri sarkari naukri kab tak lagegi ? dhanyavaad.

----------


## POWERFULL

मित्रो आपकी हर समस्या का हल मैं ज्योतिष के द्वारा करने का कोशिश करुगा किस्सी भी तरह की समस्या हो तो अप मुझे अपना जनम तारीख समय और स्थान लिख भेजे और ज्योतिष के जानकारों से अनुरोध है की आप हर प्रकार की कुंडली की यहाँ विचार विमर्श करे ताकि हमारा ज्ञान और भर सके आपका POWERFULL

----------


## Mahendra2020

name:Mahendradob:22-02-1985time :09.15 am(subah)place of birth : NOkha Bikanerquestion:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye na

----------


## shailu111111

so gaye ho kya??

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> मित्रो आपकी हर समस्या का हल मैं ज्योतिष के द्वारा करने का कोशिश करुगा किस्सी भी तरह की समस्या हो तो अप मुझे अपना जनम तारीख समय और स्थान लिख भेजे और ज्योतिष के जानकारों से अनुरोध है की आप हर प्रकार की कुंडली की यहाँ विचार विमर्श करे ताकि हमारा ज्ञान और भर सके आपका POWERFULL


आपका का स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## vickky681

> so gaye ho kya??


नहीं सलिंदर जी जाग रहा हूँ

----------


## vickky681

> name: shailendra singh
> d/o/b: 16/11/80
> time: 3.30 pm
> place: lucknow
> 
> kripya mujhe bataye meri sarkari naukri kab tak lagegi ? dhanyavaad.


शालेंदर जी आप के सरकारी नोकरी के चांस है मगर कम है अभी आप औजार या लेखनी सबंदित या मेडिकल लाइन का काम करते है क्या आपके पुलिस लाइन मैं जाने के योग है या किसी ऐसे महकमे मैं जो पुलिस के साथ सबध रखता हो

----------


## vickky681

> name:Mahendradob:22-02-1985time :09.15 am(subah)place of birth : NOkha Bikanerquestion:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye na


महेंदर जी तलाक का कारन बताये तो ही सहायता कर पाउगा

----------


## shailu111111

abhi mai private teacher hoon.(class 12 tak).kya meri teaching line me govt job lag sakti hai?

----------


## Mahendra2020

bhai g talak ka koi karan nahi h

----------


## shailu111111

abhi main private college me teacher hoon.yadi mere chance kam hai to use jyada karne ka koi tareeka bataye plz>

----------


## vickky681

> bhai g talak ka koi karan nahi h


बिना कारन आपको कोई हल नहीं दे सकता शमा करे

----------


## inder123in

नमस्कार मित्र

----------


## Mahendra2020

bhai g wo aana chti h lekin uske papag usko bejna nahi chahte h

----------


## vickky681

> bhai g wo aana chti h lekin uske papag usko bejna nahi chahte h


मित्र कारन तो बताये बिना कारन कुछ नहीं होता

----------


## vickky681

माँ नैना देवी जी की जय

----------


## vickky681

कुछ लोग सूर्य को रोजाना जल देते है

----------


## vickky681

.सूर्य को जल देने के बाद जहा जल दिया वो स्थान पर आपको पाव नहीं आने चाहिए

----------


## akshi

name  Jigar Patel
D.o.b   21/04/1983
time     00:20 A.M
place   Surat (Gujarat)


1)   me business me saffalta milti nahi hai
2)   me texties ka business karta hu aaj tak ek rupiya bhi proffit huva nahi hai
3)   me konsa business  karu to aachha rahega

Please meri samsya ka samadhan kare .

----------


## Raja44

विक्की जी मेरी भी गहन समस्या का हल बता दो यार क्या क्या डाटा भेजने होँगे बता दिजीये

----------


## vickky681

माता नैना देवी जी की सदा ही जय

----------


## vickky681

> name  Jigar Patel
> D.o.b   21/04/1983
> time     00:20 A.M
> place   Surat (Gujarat)
> 
> 
> 1)   me business me saffalta milti nahi hai
> 2)   me texties ka business karta hu aaj tak ek rupiya bhi proffit huva nahi hai
> 3)   me konsa business  karu to aachha rahega
> ...


मित्र आपके लिए लकड़ी या लोहे का काम शुभ है आप ने अगर गले  मैं किसी प्रकार की माला पेहनी है तो उतार दीजिये साधू संतो और पीपल की सेवा करे आपके मामे के घर किसी प्रकार को प्रॉब्लम हो तो बन्दर को गुड खिलाये केसर का तिलक लगाये और अगर आपकी शादी हो चुकी है और उसमे कोई प्रॉब्लम चल रही है तो बताये

----------


## sukh25

name sukhjeet singh
dob  16-12-1982
place new delhi
time 3:15 to 3:45

Meri job nahi lagti agar lagti hai to **** jati hai apna kam karta hun to wo bhi nahi chalta koi upaye

----------


## vickky681

जैकारा माँ नैना देवी जी दा बोल सचे दरबार दी जय

----------


## vickky681

> विक्की जी मेरी भी गहन समस्या का हल बता दो यार क्या क्या डाटा भेजने होँगे बता दिजीये


मित्र आप अपनी समस्या और साथ मैं अपना जनम तारीख समय और स्थान लिख के भेज दीजिये

----------


## vickky681

> name sukhjeet singh
> dob  16-12-1982
> place new delhi
> time 3:15 to 3:45
> 
> Meri job nahi lagti agar lagti hai to **** jati hai apna kam karta hun to wo bhi nahi chalta koi upaye


आपको पम किया है

----------


## shailu111111

shailendra singh
16/11/1980
lucknow
3.30 pm
meri sarkari job lagne ka upay bataye kripya?

----------


## Mahendra2020

bHI meri GOVt. job nahi h islye pls mujhe ans do talak ko rokne ka ko upye h to bta do or meri govt. job lagegi ya nahi pls

----------


## akshi

name  Jigar Patel
D.o.b   21/04/1983
time     00:20 A.M
place   Surat (Gujarat)


1)   me business me saffalta milti nahi hai
2)   me texties ka business karta hu aaj tak ek rupiya bhi proffit huva nahi hai
3)   me konsa business  karu to aachha rahega

Please meri samsya ka samadhan kare .

----------


## vickky681

माँ नैना देवी जी सदा सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> name  Jigar Patel
> D.o.b   21/04/1983
> time     00:20 A.M
> place   Surat (Gujarat)
> 
> 
> 1)   me business me saffalta milti nahi hai
> 2)   me texties ka business karta hu aaj tak ek rupiya bhi proffit huva nahi hai
> 3)   me konsa business  karu to aachha rahega
> ...


मित्र आपका हल ३१० नंबर पोस्ट मैं दे चूका हूँ

----------


## DEV0034613

name- chandra dev singh
d.o.b.- 11-08-1982
time-  05:40 am
place - allahabad


mitra bataye ki meri sarkari job kab tak lagegi 
meri sadi kab tak hogi aur meri wife kab tak hogi

aur mere bare me detail se bataye iske liye agar jarurat ho to mai apne
hat ki picture aapko send kar du par mere bare me detail se bataye 
aapke javab ka intajar rahega

----------


## rajksharma

> मित्रो आपकी हर समस्या का हल मैं ज्योतिष के द्वारा करने का कोशिश करुगा किस्सीभी तरह की समस्या हो तो अप मुझे अपना जनम तारीख समय और स्थान लिख भेजे  और ज्योतिष के जानकारों से अनुरोध है की आप हर प्रकार की कुंडली की यहाँ विचार विमर्श करे ताकि हमारा ज्ञान और भर सके आपका horosope freind


shivendra nath sharma                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                d.o.b 18.05.1971 place  Aligarh  u.p

----------


## brokenarrow

*विक्किभाई.....नमस्कार......मुझे अपने नौकरी के बारे में एक सवाल पूछना है...क्या मेरे नौकरी बदलने के आसार है.....?* 


*जन्मस्थल :वड़ोदरा (गुजरात )*

*तारीख :-८/०३/१९७७*

*जन्मसमय :- २२:१२*

----------


## DEV0034613

name- chandra dev singh
d.o.b.- 11-08-1982
time- 05:40 am
place - allahabad


mitra bataye ki meri sarkari job kab tak lagegi 
meri sadi kab tak hogi aur meri wife kab tak hogi

aur mere bare me detail se bataye iske liye agar jarurat ho to mai apne
hat ki picture aapko send kar du par mere bare me detail se bataye 
aapke javab ka intajar rahega

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी की

----------


## vickky681

> shivendra nath sharma                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                d.o.b 18.05.1971 place  Aligarh  u.p


मित्र राज जी आप क्या जानना चाहते है अपनी समस्या बतये

----------


## vickky681

> *विक्किभाई.....नमस्कार......मुझे अपने नौकरी के बारे में एक सवाल पूछना है...क्या मेरे नौकरी बदलने के आसार है.....?* 
> 
> 
> *जन्मस्थल :वड़ोदरा (गुजरात )*
> 
> *तारीख :-८/०३/१९७७*
> 
> *जन्मसमय :- २२:१२*


मित्र आप को कुछ अर्चाने आ सकती है मगर जॉब जाने के को चांस नहीं बन रहे आप क्या किसी कामिकल का काम करते है फिर भी आप चांदी की अंगूठी पहने

----------


## brokenarrow

> मित्र आप को कुछ अर्चाने आ सकती है मगर जॉब जाने के को चांस नहीं बन रहे आप क्या किसी कामिकल का काम करते है फिर भी आप चांदी की अंगूठी पहने


विक्की जी अपना कीमती समय निकलकर उत्तर देने आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद........जी मई एक सिविल इंजिनियर हु.....मई चाँदीकी नहीं पर सोने की अंगूठी जरूर पहेंता हु... वो चलेगा या चाँदी की ही पहेनानी चाहिए....?

----------


## DEV0034613

name- chandra dev singh
d.o.b.- 11-08-1982
time- 05:40 am
place - allahabad


mitra bataye ki meri sarkari job kab tak lagegi 
meri sadi kab tak hogi aur meri wife kab tak hogi

aur mere bare me detail se bataye iske liye agar jarurat ho to mai apne
hat ki picture aapko send kar du par mere bare me detail se bataye 
aapke javab ka intajar rahega

----------


## vickky681

जय माता नैना देवी जी की

----------


## vickky681

> विक्की जी अपना कीमती समय निकलकर उत्तर देने आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद........जी मई एक सिविल इंजिनियर हु.....मई चाँदीकी नहीं पर सोने की अंगूठी जरूर पहेंता हु... वो चलेगा या चाँदी की ही पहेनानी चाहिए....?


मित्र आप  चांदी  के साथ सोने  की भी पहन सकते है चांदी की अवाशक है

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण ,आप मुझसे क्यों नाराज है ,आपने मेरी पोस्ट का जवाब अभी तक नहीं दिया तिन महीने से ज्यादा हो गया है ,कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे की मेरी समस्याओ का कब अंत होगा ! 


> जय श्री कृष्ण 
> श्रीमानजी मेरा नाम राजू जैन है ,जन्म दिनांक 04 -04 -1971  ,जन्म स्थान उदयपुर (राजस्थान )  ,जन्म समय 9 बजे सुबह का है ! मे निरंतर असफलताओ का सामना कर रहा हूँ ,एवम मेरा कर्जा बराबर बढ़ रहा है जो भी काम कर रहा हूँ घाटा हो रहा है बहुत तनाव मे हूँ कोई उपाय हो तो बताने का कष्ट करे ! पहले भी बहुत जगह कुंडली बता चूका हूँ और उनके बताये उपायों को भी तन्मयता से किया है पर बिलकुल कोई आराम नहीं हुआ और कोई बात हो तो अवश्य प्राथमिकता से बताने की कृपा करे बहुत तकलीफ में  हूँ ! धन्यवाद

----------


## inder123in

vikky  जी यह मेरे एक मित्र की डेटेल ह यह आजीविका ओर विवाह को  लेकर  काफी परेशान है कुछ मदद कीजिये नाम  अरविंद 28/02/1971 समय - 10:00 pm स्थान - झाँसी (up)वैसे यह psiyotherepist ka क्लीनिक खोले हुए है पर कोई भी मरीज नही आता काफी समयसे परेशान है कुछ उपाय बताए अरजेंट है

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी कल्याण करे

----------


## vickky681

> जय श्री कृष्ण ,आप मुझसे क्यों नाराज है ,आपने मेरी पोस्ट का जवाब अभी तक नहीं दिया तिन महीने से ज्यादा हो गया है ,कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे की मेरी समस्याओ का कब अंत होगा !


 देरी के लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ राजू जी मैंने आपकी कुंडली तब देखि नहीं शयद और पिछले पन्ने भी नहीं देखि एस लिए रह गयी

----------


## vickky681

> जय श्री कृष्ण ,आप मुझसे क्यों नाराज है ,आपने मेरी पोस्ट का जवाब अभी तक नहीं दिया तिन महीने से ज्यादा हो गया है ,कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे की मेरी समस्याओ का कब अंत होगा !


आप क्या काम करते है आपके लिए कॉटन (रुई ) धागा कपडा या रुई कॉटन की  का काम ट्रांसपोर्ट का काम या स्टेशनरी का काम बहुत बढ़िया रहेगा 
आपके घर मैं बिजली की चीज़े खराब रहती है उन्हें ठीक करवाए 
अपने घर की पश्चिम की दिवार के साथ थोरा सा काचा स्थान छोड़े 
कभी भी जूता भोजन ना करे 
अपने पत्नी से मधुर संबध बना के रखे 
 धर्म का प्रचार कम करे 
आपके घर के पास जो गंध पानी जमा हो जाता है उस जगह को ठीक करवाए ताकि पानी खड़ा ना हो सके 
केसर का तिलक लगाये और सोना पहने 
बारह खाली कोरे घड़े ढक्कन समेत जल प्रवाह करे बुधवार 
और एक मंतर बता दूंगा उसे जपते रहे माँ कल्याण करे गी

----------


## vickky681

> vikky  जी यह मेरे एक मित्र की डेटेल ह यह आजीविका ओर विवाह को  लेकर  काफी परेशान है कुछ मदद कीजिये नाम  अरविंद 28/02/1971 समय - 10:00 pm स्थान - झाँसी (up)वैसे यह psiyotherepist ka क्लीनिक खोले हुए है पर कोई भी मरीज नही आता काफी समयसे परेशान है कुछ उपाय बताए अरजेंट है


शादी के योग बन रहे है पीले कपडे मैं चने की दाल बाँध  कर मंदिर मैं दे स्नान करने के बाद कांसे की कटोरी मैं सरसों का तेल दाल के छाया पात्र दान करे  घर मैं कोला आधि पड़ा है उसे निकल दे किसी को अपशब्द ना बोले नशीली दवए ना बेचे अगर रेडीमेड का काम कर सकते है तो बहुत शुभ होगा

----------


## inder123in

> शादी के योग बन रहे है पीले कपडे मैं चने की दाल बाँध  कर मंदिर मैं दे स्नान करने के बाद कांसे की कटोरी मैं सरसों का तेल दाल के छाया पात्र दान करे  घर मैं कोला आधि पड़ा है उसे निकल दे किसी को अपशब्द ना बोले नशीली दवए ना बेचे अगर रेडीमेड का काम कर सकते है तो बहुत शुभ होगा


जी मित्र धन्यबाद

----------


## vickky681

> जी मित्र धन्यबाद


स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी की

----------


## Mahendra2020

name:Mahendra
dob:22-02-1985
time :09.15 am(subah)
place of birth : NOkha Bikaner
question:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye nabHI meri GOVt. job nahi h islye pls mujhe ans do talak ko rokne ka ko upye h to bta do or meri govt. job lagegi ya nahi pls

----------


## vickky681

जय नैना देवी माँ कल्याण करे

----------


## vickky681

> name:Mahendra
> dob:22-02-1985
> time :09.15 am(subah)
> place of birth : NOkha Bikaner
> question:1) mera talak hoga ya nahi2> mere gov. job lagegi ya koi busaniss hoga ashok ji kripaya jaldi bataye nabHI meri GOVt. job nahi h islye pls mujhe ans do talak ko rokne ka ko upye h to bta do or meri govt. job lagegi ya nahi pls


मित्र आप बार बार एक ही प्रशन पूछ रहे है मैंने आपको पहले भी कहा है  तलाक न हो इसके लिए हल देख सकता हूँ हो इसके लिए नहीं

----------


## turbo

मेरा जन्म ६ दिसम्बर १९७४, ठाणे, मुंबई, समय १५:१५, मुझे विदेश में जॉब मिलेगा ? और जॉब में प्रमोसन कब हे?  आर्थिक उन्नति कब होगी ?| मेरे लिए कोई विशेष सूचना और सुझाव ताकि में जीवन में हर चीज मे सफलता पा सकू | आप का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया !!!

----------


## Mahendra2020

vicky bhai तलाक न हो इसके लिए हल देख सकता हूँ aap iska hal de do pls... or muje yahe baatoo ki meri life esi hi chalegi kya...

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सहाए

----------


## vickky681

> मेरा जन्म ६ दिसम्बर १९७४, ठाणे, मुंबई, समय १५:१५, मुझे विदेश में जॉब मिलेगा ? और जॉब में प्रमोसन कब हे?  आर्थिक उन्नति कब होगी ?| मेरे लिए कोई विशेष सूचना और सुझाव ताकि में जीवन में हर चीज मे सफलता पा सकू | आप का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया !!!


मित्र टुर्बो जी आपकी कुंडली देखि क्या आपकी मेरिज लाइफ भी सही नहीं है क्या आपके दो विवाह हुए है या शादी के इलावा प्रेम संबध रहे हैआपकी कुंडली मैं विदेश यात्रा योग है पर आप वहा बीमार रह सकते है आपके घर का दरवाजा दक्षिण दिशा का तो नहीं है आप हमेशा शिव आराधना करे गली गलोच न करे झूठा वायदा  न करे आप पीले चन्दन या हल्दी का तिलक लगाये अगर आपके दांतों या नाड़ियो मैं कोई भी दिकत है तो हिजड़ो को सफ़ेद रंग का सूट और काली जुराबे दान करे सोमवार सफ़ेद कपडे मैं चावल और मिश्री बांध कर जल प्रवाह करे    माँ नयना देवी कल्याण करे

----------


## shailu111111

shailendra singh
16/11/80  3.30 pm
lucknow

sarkari naukari kab tak lagegi?dhanyavaad

----------


## Mahendra2020

bahi sab me wait kar rha pls koi upay to de do pls

----------


## Mahendra2020

vicky bhai pls upay do na... aug tak talak ho jayga pls meri kundli dekh ke battto hoga ya nahi pls pls

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी की

----------


## vickky681

> vicky bhai pls upay do na... aug tak talak ho jayga pls meri kundli dekh ke battto hoga ya nahi pls pls


महेंदर जी आज भर का समय दे शाम को आपको सब बता दिया जाये गा माँ कल्याण करेगी

----------


## Mahendra2020

tik u bhiai g yar me bhut problam me pls meri help karna .... pls yar

----------


## Mahendra2020

tnx bhai .... yar pls meri help krana ... me usse bhut pyar karta hu... or wo bhai lekin pta nahi kismat ne kya kar dya...

----------


## ravi16

sir
ravindra singh
16 june 1978
10.02 pm
jodhpur(raj)
 sir me pahale jaha job karata tha vo company jan-2011 me band ho gai,tab se aaj tak dusri job nahi mil pai,bahut tangi ka samana karana pad raha hai, pls kuch upay bataye,ghar par bhi bahut asanti chal rahi hai,pls reply jarur or jaladi kijiye,thanks and regards

----------


## ravi16

jai ma nena devi shay

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी कल्याण करे

----------


## vickky681

महेंदर जी आपको पम किया हुआ है जवाब दे

----------


## vickky681

> sir
> ravindra singh
> 16 june 1978
> 10.02 pm
> jodhpur(raj)
>  sir me pahale jaha job karata tha vo company jan-2011 me band ho gai,tab se aaj tak dusri job nahi mil pai,bahut tangi ka samana karana pad raha hai, pls kuch upay bataye,ghar par bhi bahut asanti chal rahi hai,pls reply jarur or jaladi kijiye,thanks and regards


आज ही आपको बता दूंगा देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी सदा सहाए

----------


## Mahendra2020

mene jabab de dya h bhaiii pls aap upy jaldhi se de

----------


## lok1980

अच्छी जानकारी के लिए बधाई 
मित्र मेरी भी समस्या का हल करें  Date of Birth 06-11-1970  Time: 10 to 11 kay beech    Place Shahdara,Delhi

दोस्त एक तो मेरे खुद के मकान के बारे मैं जानकारी दें की मकान का क्या योग है 
नोकरी मैं तरकी के चांस कब तक हैं 
कुछ परिवार के बारे मैं बतायें  और कोई आपको विषय  लगता है तो कृपया जानकारी देने का कस्ट करें

----------


## Mahendra2020

mene jabab de dya h bhaiii pls aap upy jaldhi se de

----------


## vickky681

> sir
> ravindra singh
> 16 june 1978
> 10.02 pm
> jodhpur(raj)
>  sir me pahale jaha job karata tha vo company jan-2011 me band ho gai,tab se aaj tak dusri job nahi mil pai,bahut tangi ka samana karana pad raha hai, pls kuch upay bataye,ghar par bhi bahut asanti chal rahi hai,pls reply jarur or jaladi kijiye,thanks and regards


मित्र क्या आप अपने परिवार से अलग रहते है आप रात को दूध पीते है
आप अपने धर्म के इलावा दुसरे धर्मो मैं अधिक रूचि रखते है
आप के कई बार एक्सिडेंट हो चुके है 
आप प्रिंटिंग संबधी काम करे तो आपके लिए अच्छा है 
आपकी कुंडली मैं अच्छा धन योग है 


माँ कल्याण करेगी

----------


## lok1980

मित्र मैं जबाब का इंतजार कर रहा हूँ

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मैं जबाब का इंतजार कर रहा हूँ

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मैं जबाब का इंतजार कर रहा हूँ bhai g kya hua.....pls tora sa time hhh.. pls jaldhi se bta do naa pls

----------


## vickky681

> mene jabab de dya h bhaiii pls aap upy jaldhi se de


आपको पम क्या है मित्र

----------


## vickky681

जय माँ नैना देवी जी कल्याण करे

----------


## vickky681

पहले पम मैं बताये थे आपको  और आप अपना पम खाली करे

----------


## Mahendra2020

kar dya bhai ggg... ab aap ye baatttye ki talak hoga ya nahiii.. pls...
or mera bussines kya hga ... gov job lagegi ya nhi plssssss

----------


## Mahendra2020

kar dya bhai ggg... ab aap ye baatttye ki talak hoga ya nahiii.. pls...
 or mera bussines kya hga ... gov job lagegi ya

----------


## vickky681

> kar dya bhai ggg... ab aap ye baatttye ki talak hoga ya nahiii.. pls...
> or mera bussines kya hga ... gov job lagegi ya nhi plssssss


क्या आपको जो उपाए बताये गए है  वो अपने शुरू किये है

----------


## Mahendra2020

ha bhai g mene start kar dye h

----------


## murjanis@ymail.com

सर मेरा विवाह कब होगा ? और धनवान कब बनुगा . 11/12/1983 time 22.10 ahmedabad gujarat .. pls help me .massege me :question:

----------


## pony_s

श्री मन जी क्या आपकी मेल id मिलेगी या मुझे मेल करे समस्या काफी विकट ह padamshree ९९९@जीमेल.कॉम

----------


## pony_s

श्री मन जी क्या आपकी मेल id मिलेगी या मुझे मेल करे समस्या काफी विकट ह

----------


## lok1980

दोस्त आपने मेरी समस्या का हल नहीं किया और न कोई जबाब दिया 
आपसे दोबारा अनुरोध है की कुछ हमे भी जानकारी परदान करें
धन्याबाद

----------


## lok1980

दोस्त मैं भी एक निवेदन किया था परन्तु आपने उतर नहीं दिया कृपया उतर दिजियगा

----------


## gyanu loving

Respected Guru Ji,


                मेरा जन्म 5-09-1984 को शायं 20:30 बजे  ईलाहाबाद ( उ,प्र.) में  हुआ था ।    कृपया मुझे बतायें की मुझे  नौकरी कब तक मिलेगी और वो सरकारी होगी या  प्राईवेट  और ये भी बतायें की क्या बिजनेस मेरे लिये अच्छा होगा । क़ृपया ये भी बताये की मेरा विवाह कब तक होगा. 

              मै नौकरी को लेकर काफी तनावग्रस्त हुं।    कृपया मेरी मदद करें 


जन्म दिनांक :- 05 -sep-1984
जन्म का समय :- 8:30 pm
जन्म का स्थान :-  Allahabad U.P

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## mrbond2

Bhai saab mujhe apni birth detail maloom nahi meri  samasaya kaise hal hogi

----------


## nil007

नाम-खेमचन्द्र
DOB-10/04/1980
समय- 7.50 Am
Place - bhilai (chhattisgarh)
Shaadi kab hogi? Noukari nahi mil pa rahi hai.vyapaar kis ka karu har kaam me asflta haat lag rahi hai

----------


## akash6848

नाम आकाश 
जन्म समय 17.11.1983 07.00AM
खंडवा मध्य प्रदेश 

कृपया शादी कब होगी और कैरियर के सम्बन्ध में बताये

----------


## Krishna

अब जब मैं इस मंच पर जागृत अवस्था में हूँ तो मैने पाया कि 

१. समस्या / प्रश्न पूंछने वाला व्यक्ति समस्या पूंछता है | उसकी पोस्ट अन्य पोस्ट के बीच रह जाती है |

२. ज्योतिषाचार्य जी को भी प्रश्न खोजने में समस्या का सामना करना पड़ता है |

३. उत्तर भी आपस में मिल जाये हैं जिससे कुल मिला कर समस्या ही समस्या है |

इस समस्या के समाधान के लिए मैंने एक नया उप मंच बनाया है ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण 
{ http://www.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=140 }

इस मंच पर सभी सदस्य अपनी समस्या के लिए एक नया सूत्र बनायेंगे | 

जिसमे प्रथम पोस्ट में वो अपनी समस्या तथा अपने जन्म के समय का विवरण देंगे |

इस से सभी सदस्य अपनी समस्या को आसानी से पूँछ सकेंगे तथा भाई जी भी प्रत्येक समस्या को देख सकेंगे |

जिससे किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या होने के चांस ९२% तक कम हो जायेंगे | 

आप भी मंच से सम्बंधित अपने सुझाव तथा समस्या हमसे साझा कर सकते हैं इस सूत्र का भ्रमण करें | 

धन्यवाद |

-- स्मार्टी चौहान |
(वरिष्ठ नियामक)

----------


## Krishna

जल्दी ही ये सूत्र पोस्टिंग के लिए बंद कर दिया जायेगा | 

सभी समस्याएं ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण नाम के सूत्र में ही कहें | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

सभी कार्य होगा | फोरम को अति सुविधाजनक बनाने के लिए हम सभी पूरा प्रयास कर रहे हैं | 
अभी जो समस्या तथा समाधान का लिंक मैंने प्रस्तुत किया है वो ज्योतिष के अन्दर है अत: उस में ज्योतिष से सम्बंधित समस्या का निवारण ही होगा | 
और साथ ही हम इस कार्य में सदस्यों का तथा नियामकों का भी सहयोग की कामना करते हैं |
जो भी कार्य होगा सर्व सम्मति से होगा |

धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

मित्रों,
प्रशासनिक आदेश पर सूत्र बंद किया जाता है |
आप अपने प्रश्न के लिए नया सूत्र बना सकते हैं | ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण उप मंच आपके प्रश्न की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा है |

यदि किसी सदस्य को कोई समस्या है तो वो किसी भी नियामक से या मुझसे संपर्क कर सकते हैं |

धन्यवाद |

-- स्मार्टी चौहान |
"वरिष्ठ नियामक"

----------

